# Pensacola Pier Spanish



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

We went out to the Pensacola Pier Saturday and caught about 25 Spanish and 2 Bluefish in about 2 hours. Idrifted a silver mullet for a while but didn't have any hits. No Cobia or King were caught while I was there.


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

nice!



what were you using?

gotchas?


----------



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

yeah we were using the short chrome gotchas with red head and no tail


----------



## Meagan! (Apr 20, 2009)

yeah yeah  We need to go out again before I leave


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

looks like i need to hit the tackle store and hit the pier thanks for the report


----------



## Luminum (Nov 9, 2007)

Do you use steelleaders with the gotchas??? Whenever I use them, it seems like I dont get as many bites. I was considering a flourocarbon leader, but was wandering what lb test would be sufficient for spanish


----------



## jeepnsurf (Feb 16, 2009)

Sometimes I can get by with using a really thick monofilament like 60 lb. however, the other day I started our using the monofilament and the second fish i hooked broke me off so i switched to steel leader after that. Nothing too heavy and just tie it yourself instead of using the pre-made leaders with the big clips on them.


----------



## jlk0007 (Mar 27, 2009)

I typically use a 50# mono leader on a gotcha without much problem. The real problem with mono is when the fish are thick and you have another try to take the plug out of the one that is hooked's mouth.


----------



## YaknFish2 (Oct 22, 2007)

I agree, 50 lb test mono, is a good choice for leader material when using gotchas, and itwillincrease the amount of fishyou catch.But ocassionallyyou will have toreplaceyour leader, after catching a few spanish or blues, because of nicks and tears on the mono.


----------



## mcbig1 (Sep 25, 2008)

me too guys on the 50# mono ,and i also use it flounder fishing off the piers.when we were down at pensecola beach last time i started with about 2 ft. of 50# mono 1/2 oz. jig head and a berkely gulp minnow (the white one with the blue specks) throwin it around the pilings and caught some good flatfish(31/2 to 4 1/2 #s) they hit just like a bass hits a plastic worm, bounce it alomg the bottom i promise it,ll work!just my 2 cents worth.

mike


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

I use #50 Flo. Cut the frayed part out, just above the lure,and retie the lure every 3-4 fish. I've lost a few lures because I didn't.


----------



## t65k3 (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow thanks for the report.

I guess I'd hit the pier soooooooon.........


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks i'll be out there tomorrow.


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

great job!!!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

NICE !!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

good report too.


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

> *Luminum (5/5/2009)*Do you use steelleaders with the gotchas??? Whenever I use them, it seems like I dont get as many bites. I was considering a flourocarbon leader, but was wandering what lb test would be sufficient for spanish


<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl18_lblFullMessage>At the Gulf Breeze tackle store they sell the really thin 7 strand steel leaders designed just for theGotchas or you can immitate them and make a bunch of your own. Bottom line is I have never been bit off using one of them and they are thin enough that the Spanish can't see them. I have even caught pompano using them when I got too lazy to swich my tackle and instead took off my Gotcha and replaced it with a pomp jig. They are strong too, I have hauled in large Spanish with them and even some slot reds.


----------



## gabrielh (Jun 3, 2009)

> *jeepnsurf (5/4/2009)*We went out to the Pensacola Pier Saturday and caught about 25 Spanish and 2 Bluefish in about 2 hours. Idrifted a silver mullet for a while but didn't have any hits. No Cobia or King were caught while I was there.






Nice ! I hope I get better luck next time we go together lol


----------

